# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته تحصیلی آمار

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته تحصیلی آمار



ديباچه:


چند  سال پيش مجله "Science" به دنبال يك نظرخواهي از دانشمندان علوم مختلف 20  كشف و اختراع مهم قرن بيستم را معرفي كرد. كه در ميان اين اختراعات و  اكتشافات علم آمار نيز پس از اختراعات مهمي مثل ترانزيستور و كامپيوتر و  قبل از ليزر قرار داشت. البته حضور علم آمار در اين فهرست چيز عجيبي نيست  چون جهان امروز، جهان مديريت اطلاعات است و بخش عظيم اطلاعات نيز در هر  علم، رشته، سازمان يا مركز شامل اعداد و ارقام مي‌شود كه در مرحله جمع‌آوري  و تجزيه و تحليل اين اعداد و ارقام علم آمار مورد نياز است. براي مثال  هنگام آزمايش تأثير يك داروي جديد،‌ انتخاب يك نوع بذر در بين بذرهاي  مختلف، مقايسه كيفيت دو روش تدريس در آموزش زبان، كنترل كيفيت محصولات،  تعيين حق بيمه، پيش‌بيني نرخ ارز، نظرسنجي و پيش‌بيني انتخابات،‌تعيين نرخ  بيكاري، تعيين شاخص هزينه خانوار، تأثير و رابطه افسردگي بر تحصيل نياز به  تحقيقات آماري داريم.اما علم آمار كه حضور بسيار گسترده‌اي در زندگي ما  دارد، چيست؟ علم‌ آمار به‌ زبان‌ ساده‌، پيشگويي‌ براساس‌ اعداد و ارقام‌  است‌. به‌ عبارت‌ ديگر يك‌ آماردان‌ مي‌تواند براساس‌ مجموعه‌ اطلاعات‌  عددي‌ و بر مبناي‌ مدل‌هاي‌ رياضي‌ و مدل‌هاي‌ نظريه‌ احتمال‌، پيشگويي‌  كند؛ يعني‌ به‌ ياري‌ اطلاعات‌ گذشته‌، نحوه‌ رفتار يك‌ فرآيند را  پيش‌بيني‌ نمايد. از همين‌ رو مي‌توان‌ گفت‌ كه‌ علم‌ آمار نتيجه‌گيري‌ از  جزئيات‌ و يا رسيدن‌ از جزء به‌ كل‌ است. كار علم‌ آمار كمك‌ به‌ تفكر  علمي‌ است‌ و آمارشناس‌ كسي‌ است‌ كه‌ مشاهده‌ مي‌كند و اطلاعاتي‌ به‌ دست‌  مي‌آورد و سپس‌ با اطلاعات‌ به‌ دست‌ آمده‌، اتفاقات‌ و حوادث‌ را  پيش‌بيني‌ مي‌كند.

توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم‌ :


در يك نظرخواهي كه از 12 استاد و 132 دانشجوي آمار دانشگاه‌هاي  كشور انجام گرفته است، 10 استاد و 99 دانشجو، قوي بودن در علم رياضي را  براي موفقيت در رشته آمار ضروري دانسته‌اند. چون مباحثي كه در علم آمار  مطرح مي‌شود با رياضيات ارتباطي تنگاتنگ دارد و در واقع علم آمار يكي از  شاخه‌هاي مهم از علم رياضيات است. بنابراين دانشجوي آمار بايد در درس‌  رياضي‌ قوي‌ باشد و ابتكار و توانايي‌ تجزيه‌ و تحليل‌ و حل‌ مسائل‌ رياضي‌  را داشته‌ و به‌ آموزش‌ و يادگيري‌ علوم‌ كامپيوتر علاقه‌مند باشد.


موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران :


بيشتر  سازمان‌هاي‌ دولتي‌ از آمار براي‌ ارائه‌ ارقام‌ و اعدادي‌ كه‌ مربوط‌ به‌  فعاليت‌هاي‌ واحدهايشان‌ مي‌شود، استفاده‌ مي‌كنند و چون‌ اين‌ كار را  چندان‌ تخصصي‌ نمي‌دانند به‌ جاي‌ به‌ كارگيري‌ كارشناسان‌ آمار از افرادي‌  بهره‌ مي‌برند كه‌ آشنايي‌ مختصري‌ با اين‌ علم‌ دارند. در حالي‌ كه‌ اكثر  برنامه‌ريزي‌هاي‌ زيربنايي‌ كشور را مي‌توان‌ با استفاده‌ از روش‌هاي‌  پيشرفته‌ آمار انجام‌ داد. البته‌ گمنام‌ بودن‌ علم‌ آمار و كاربردهاي‌ آن‌  در جامعه‌، مانع‌ از جذب‌ فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ رشته‌ آمار نشده‌ است‌ بلكه‌  بسياري‌ از استادان و دانشجويان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ معتقد هستند كه‌  فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ آمار كمتر با مشكل‌ بيكاري‌ روبرو مي‌شوند.  فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مي‌توانند در سازمان‌ برنامه‌ و بودجه‌، مركز  آمار ايران‌، بانك‌ها، ادارات‌ بيمه‌، مراكز صنعتي‌ و كارخانجات‌ ،  واحدهاي‌ آماري‌ وزارتخانه‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ همچون‌ جهاد كشاورزي‌، كار،  بهداشت‌، اقتصاد و امور دارايي‌، فرهنگ‌ و ارشاد اسلامي و به‌ طور كلي‌ در  هر مركزي‌ كه‌ نياز به‌ جمع‌آوري‌ و تجزيه‌ و تحليل‌ آمار و اطلاعات‌ دارد،  مشغول‌ به‌ كار شوند.

درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل‌ :


دروس‌ پايه :


رياضي‌  عمومي‌، مباني‌ اقتصاد، مباني‌ جامعه‌ شناسي‌ ،مباني‌ جمعيت‌ شناسي‌ ،  فيزيك‌ پايه‌ ، آمار و احتمال‌ ، روش‌هاي‌ آماري‌، مباني‌ رياضي‌.


دروس‌ تخصصي :


رياضي‌  براي‌ آمار، جبر خطي‌ براي‌ آمار، آناليز رياضي‌ ، مباني‌ كامپيوتر و  برنامه‌نويسي‌ ، احتمال‌ و كاربرد آن‌ ، آمار رياضي‌، روش‌هاي‌ ناپارامتري‌  ، رگرسيون‌ ، طرح‌ آزمايش‌ها، روش‌هاي‌ نمونه‌گيري‌ ، فرآيندهاي‌ تصادفي‌ ،  سري‌هاي‌ زماني‌، زبان‌تخصصي‌ ، روش‌هاي‌ پيشرفته‌ آماري‌ ، روش‌هاي‌ چند  متغييري‌ گسسته‌ ، روش‌هاي‌ چند متغييري‌ پيوسته‌، محاسبات‌ آماري‌ با  كامپيوتر، كنترل‌ كيفيت‌ آماري‌، پروژه‌.
*

----------

